

Why Is Google Buying Motorola? - happybuy
http://andersonmichael.wordpress.com/2011/08/19/why-is-google-buying-motorola/

======
kaptain
Related to this question is: 'Why is Google investing in and developing
Android?'. Google's core business is NOT software; it's building connections
between businesses and customers (i.e. advertisements). This is how Google
makes money; Google has been doing this through software.

The problem with Android is that it is not clear that further investment in it
will create enough business value, especially now with a looming patent war
and as we see the data from Verizon indicate how the general public prefers
the iPhone. That's not to say that the phone wars are over (they're not) but
it's becoming harder and harder for me to understand how Google's innovations
in other areas (e.g. driverless cars) helps it to make money.

Particularly puzzling is the whole open-source idea; it's not clear to me that
non-Google entities are contributing back to Android. Thus Google is giving
away its competition advantage to its bottom line: by making Android open-
source, companies do not _have to_ use Google services and thus can subvert
the whole purpose of getting people online to view ads.

